

Chadwick Matlin: HuffingtonPost + Facebook is the future of journalism - cwan
http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/impressions/2009/08/18/huffington-post-facebook-future-journalism

======
dan_the_welder
This is retarded. It only discusses the swirling circle jerk of Social
Networking LOL Cat viewing.

